# Organizing!



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The 2002 pheasant season opens next weekend and I do not look forward to what I will see in the field. My buddy returned last week from a grouse hunt west of the river where he checked in with the last of his farmer contacts, ( two left from a log book of 49 who used to let him hunt)and both have decided to lease out from now on. One farmer said that a major commercial operation offered him $15 per rooster with a 500 bird take, guarrenteed. The words Norh Dakota are being taken out of the North Dakota hunting season. We CAN put those words back in. Chris Hustad has graciously has set up a email tree for concerned resident hunters to list their email addresses as a contact point. You need to sign in. But you need to do more. Check your email address book for every like minded hunter and request he do the same. Just like a chain letter. Take the same message to your local wildlife club, and if you are not a member, JOIN IT! Tell the club members YOU will register their addresses for them, if they will list it. The Alliance, NDWF, and USND need your membership and input. It will cost you a one nite motel stay. For too long we residents have sat on our hands and watched North Dakota's wildlife resource sold to the highest bidder. When the governor sprang Pheasantgate on us last winter, people stepped up. But guys like Mitzel, Hustad, Wells, and the other good men cannot carry the load alone, nor should they be expected to. So now it is our turn. Write your letter to the editor of the states newspapers. Include the URT for the sign up sheet. Email your legislator, again and again. Make sure he gets your polite message.The opposition does. Let the govornor know what you are thinking. He would really, really like to hear from you! There are 150,000 resident fishermen and 100,000 resident hunters in North Dakota and they are asking themselves if they want more or less opportunity. I think they want and deserve more opportunity. Step up now.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The URL you need to send your contacts is http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/signup.html Be sure to include it for your buddies.


----------



## jlang (Oct 20, 2002)

As if Ed Schultz wasnt bad enough, now Jack Zalenski is pumping smoke for outfitters in Commentary-Sunday Forum-Oct 20th. We need to pull together and do more than talk. I havent heard a damn thing from the state wildlife organizations in the media. Have they died?


----------

